# DVD burning



## Toby28

Help.

I would be eternally indebted to anyone who could help me with a problem I have in relation to burning analogue video footage onto a DVD.

I have a Sony VAIO 215Z.  I have an Adaptec "VideOh! AVC 2210" capturing device.

I used the capturing device to capture footage that originally came from my Panasonic analogue video camera but which was then transferred onto DVD-R.  I therefore captured footage from my DVD player and saved the resulting mpeg file to my computer.

My problem is this.  In using Sony's "Click to DVD" software, I am able to import mpeg files created from a Sony digital camera.  I am not, however, able to import mpeg files that were captured by my Adaptec device (I get a error message).  I am however able to play these mpeg files on my VAIO.  

Does anyone know how I can successfully import the captured mpeg files and burn them to DVD?  Do I need to convert the files to a compatible mpeg format?  They are mpeg2 but apparently that is fine for use on a VAIO.

I thought maybe I should try and capture the footage through "Click to DVD" but when I tried that, the computer told me to connect the external device and turn it on" even though I had already done so.  Would connecting by firewire make any difference?   When I connect by a USB port the VAIO makes a sound as if to acknowledge the hardware yet still tells me to connect it.

I would be amazed if anyone is able to sort this problem out for me but I would be seriously grateful and dinner invitations will abound if anyone can!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## aqsg72

> Does anyone know how I can successfully import the captured mpeg files and burn them to DVD? Do I need to convert the files to a compatible mpeg format? They are mpeg2 but apparently that is fine for use on a VAIO.



Even though you can play and they are MPEG-2 them you probably need to make them DVD compliant, as the digital ones are probably so but the analogue captured ones are probably not so.



> (I get a error message)



If you could reproduce the error message, this would help working out what the problem is with the files, but I would imagine it is an incompatibility issue due to not being dvd-compliant files.

Use  *TMPGEnc*

Just keep the output as MPEG-2 and choose a suitable resolution (either VCD or DVD res), follow the menus through the wizard and allow it to finish, and you should have a standard DVD compliant file output.


----------



## Toby28

Many thanks - I will try and make the files DVD compliant.  Bearing in mind I am a complete novice, could you give me an idiot's guide as to how I should do that?!  i.e. how do I choose the resolution - do I open up the file and change its properties somehow?

The error message I get on "Click to DVD" is "cannot capture because of an error" - simple as that!


----------



## aqsg72

Ok, here goes:

1) Get TMPGEnc http://www.tmpgenc.net/
2) Run TMPGEnc.exe
3) A smaller window 'Project Wizard 1/5' should appear, if it doesn't click File>Project Wizard
4) Under 'DVD' select PAL/NTSC which should essentially depend on whether you are European/Rest of the World. Either way, it probably depends on how it was captured using the VideOh! AVC 2210, so try to work out which it will be.
Select either PAL/NTSC or PAL/NTSC 'low resolution', it doesn't really matter which: the normal option will produce high resolution, you might as well pick that but it will be limited by the quality of the input. TMPGEnc probably won't let you alter the bitrate so leave it as it is.
Click Next
5) Click Browse for Video File, if it contains Audio that will be automatically selected as the audio input. Set Video Type>Interlace, leave Field Order, and set the aspect ratio it is in (probably 4:3), don't worry too much about it but check whether it is PAL/NTSC and select the relevant option from the drop down list.
Click Next
6) Click 'Other Settings' and set Motion Search Precision to Highest Quality
Click Next
7) This will show how much of a DVD-R will be taken up by the video
Click Next
8) Choose an output filename, click Start Encoding Immediately unless you have more files you would like to add to a batch process, in which case, click Create another project for batch encoding and repeat the process.

Click OK, it will start encoding. The process can take a long time, as a general rule it depends on length of clip, so if say the clip is 30 minutes I would do it at night and allow it to run overnight, since the process requires a lot of CPU and Memory.

Good Luck

aqsg72


----------



## Toby28

Many thanks for that, you have been extremely helpful & I will give it my best shot!!


----------



## aqsg72

No problem  Post back if you have any problems


----------



## Toby28

I got a message saying "Can't load P3Package.dll" - any ideas?!


----------



## aqsg72

Yes, if you are running it from a shortcut, don't!

Make sure you extracted all the files from the archive into the folder, there should be a P3Package.dll in the same directory as the TMPGEnc.exe

If you do that, you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Toby28

there's a file of that name in the folder but when i try to open it makes me decide what to open it with - stuck again...


----------



## Toby28

okay okay forget that!  I think I see what I'm supposed to do but now I'm getting the following messages - "file [x] already exists, do you want to overwrite it?" I click on yes and then it says that the file cannot be created - I really wasn't made for this sort of thing!


----------



## Praetor

> 3) A smaller window 'Project Wizard 1/5' should appear, if it doesn't click File>Project Wizard
> 4) Under 'DVD' select PAL/NTSC which should essentially depend on whether you are European/Rest of the World. Either way, it probably depends on how it was captured using the VideOh! AVC 2210, so try to work out which it will be.
> Select either PAL/NTSC or PAL/NTSC 'low resolution', it doesn't really matter which: the normal option will produce high resolution, you might as well pick that but it will be limited by the quality of the input. TMPGEnc probably won't let you alter the bitrate so leave it as it is.
> Click Next
> 5) Click Browse for Video File, if it contains Audio that will be automatically selected as the audio input. Set Video Type>Interlace, leave Field Order, and set the aspect ratio it is in (probably 4:3), don't worry too much about it but check whether it is PAL/NTSC and select the relevant option from the drop down list.
> Click Next
> 6) Click 'Other Settings' and set Motion Search Precision to Highest Quality
> Click Next
> 7) This will show how much of a DVD-R will be taken up by the video
> Click Next
> 8) Choose an output filename, click Start Encoding Immediately unless you have more files you would like to add to a batch process, in which case, click Create another project for batch encoding and repeat the process.


You coulda just said: "go through the wizard" 



> file [x] already exists, do you want to overwrite it?" I click on yes and then it says that the file cannot be created - I really wasn't made for this sort of thing!


When you get to the last step .. use a different name. Here's a step by step (much like aqsg's but with piccies)

*Step 1*: Start
- Start the proggie and the wizard will come up (if not then File --> Project Wizard)
- If its a fairly long clip then select the option to encode the audio (as ive done)
- Select the appropriate DVD format you want (I'm Canadian so I'll use NTSC)
- Hit next when ur done

*Step 2*: Load the source
- Hit browse and find your source file(s) (you can have separate streams i.e., video from one file, audio from another but lets keep it simple)
- In general, leave the expert settings alone
- Hit next

*Step 3*: Boring Advanced Features
- Hit next

*Step 4*: Bitrate
- In most cases things should be automatic
- If you've chosen to compress the audio like I did you'll have a box you can configure (highlighted in red)
- In general everything should be good to go. You'll only have problems if the estimated final size is in excess of 4.3GB
- Hit next

*Step 5* Start
- You'll prolly want to encode the final result to elementary streams in preparation for Authoring later .. if so, check that funky box
- Give it a name
- Hit OK

Now when it finishes, you'll have finished the first major part: the encode. The second part is to author.


----------



## aqsg72

Praetor said:
			
		

> You coulda just said: "go through the wizard"





			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Step 1: Start
> - Start the proggie and the wizard will come up (if not then File --> Project Wizard)
> - If its a fairly long clip then select the option to encode the audio (as ive done)
> - Select the appropriate DVD format you want (I'm Canadian so I'll use NTSC)
> - Hit next when ur done
> 
> Step 2: Load the source
> - Hit browse and find your source file(s) (you can have separate streams i.e., video from one file, audio from another but lets keep it simple)
> - In general, leave the expert settings alone
> - Hit next
> 
> Step 3: Boring Advanced Features
> - Hit next
> 
> Step 4: Bitrate
> - In most cases things should be automatic
> - If you've chosen to compress the audio like I did you'll have a box you can configure (highlighted in red)
> - In general everything should be good to go. You'll only have problems if the estimated final size is in excess of 4.3GB
> - Hit next
> 
> Step 5 Start
> - You'll prolly want to encode the final result to elementary streams in preparation for Authoring later .. if so, check that funky box
> - Give it a name
> - Hit OK



Well, so could you


----------



## Praetor

LOL yes i suppose i could have


----------



## Toby28

Praetor - many thanks for all your help.  After lots of experimentation (mainly with your prompting) I have emerged with a DVD I'm pretty happy with.

Thank you so much for taking the time to help.

Toby


----------



## Toby28

Sorry, no offence Prator but the thankyou mainly goes to aqsg72 - much appreciated.


----------



## Praetor

LOL no worries  .. interesting that you'd think i'd take offence....


----------

